# Dandy went to pasture - not the butcher!



## Yashar (Jun 7, 2011)

Last spring we bought a calf, Dandy, from a local farm and wanted to raise him until this fall as a steer.
Because of circumstances, he had to leave the place we intended to keep him and ended up in a small pen next to our goats over the course of the winter. Green pasture is what he needed though. We looked and looked, but we had no other place to bring him!

We live around a lot of other houses and he kept on getting out. (The last time was expensive - $80 for a new extra large clay flower pot. Not to mention having the police show up ant 1:30 AM - it was quite the fiasco). So... we decided that we could keep him no longer.

The day before the butcher was to pick him up, we got into a conversation with a woman who keeps 2 horses on a few acres and she said we could let him graze on her land!

Now we can let him grow until fall!

P.S. One of the reasons Dandy kept getting out is because the neighbours who were closest to him LOVED him (lucky for us). So they would buy grain and feed it to him over the fence.  The man would "moo" from his back door and Dandy would respond back with a bellowing "MOOOO!"


----------

